# New construction: which order should these things be done in?



## BooRadley

There are no permits required in my area for anything related to building construction, plumbing, electric wiring, septic systems, etc., so telling me to refer to my areas codes and requirements would be kind of pointless. :grin:

Also, telling me to ask professionals is kind of pointless as well. If it helps, I am not depending on the information I gather here. Plus, it's a ways off. Just dreaming and thinking right now.

So...which order should these things be done in?


house pad (dirt work) 
rough in plumbing
concrete foundation poured
septic system installed


House will be built on a concrete slab, which will also be used as the floor. Not interested in any other flooring arrangement.


Thanks.


----------



## rancher1913

sorry to be blunt but this question shows your are a complete newbie to construction so please go to your library and read as many books as you can then read some more before you turn the first shovel of dirt, you are heading into a vast money pit of heartaches if you don't know the proper order for doing things. all dirt needs to be at grade and basement dug first, then you can do the footers and rough in plumbing together (you will need to sleeve the plumbing if it goes through the footer). the septic is the very last thing I'd do as you don't want heavy equipment running over your tank or fields. if you are planning to do the plumbing and wiring yourself please take some classes and get some expert around there to at least check your work out before you bury it in concrete or sheetrock, it can be very expensive to redo stuff.


----------



## ErinP

Well he _did_ say he was just dreaming and thinking right now. 

So, there are two books I would recommend as an excellent starting place:
Independent Builder: Designing & Building a House Your Own Way by Sam Clark
Do-It-Yourself Housebuilding: The Complete Handbook by George Nash

Both are complete overviews of framing and foundations. The Nash book is more comprehensive so far as how plumbing, wiring etc. fit in too. 
But I use both of them often.
I suppose, theoretically, you could build just from these two books, but I have multiple books for expansions on every subject...

Also, speaking as someone building a house, my favorite website for information and forums is here:
http://countryplans.com/


----------



## Ross

Sounds almost right to me. Dirt work and forming for pad, rough in the plumbing for the pad (no basement) pour concrete, Then build the house and last build the septic. I like having a well very first but that hasn't been a requirement here in ubber-codeville for a while now. Not sure why.


----------



## farminghandyman

I think I would start with the shingles, roll out the felt under the shingles, and then put the plywood under the shingles, then slip the truss under the plywood, roof deck (being carefully not to tear the felt), then I would probably put the dry wall up and then before the wall I would run the electrical and plumbing as it would be easer with out he studs in the way, then put the studs in, and then with all the walls up you will know where to put the floor and then you can tunnel under the floor to put the plumbing in, and then do the grade work and when you get that all packed in good put a foundation on it so the dirt work does not fall out from under the floor, 








BooRadley said:


> So...which order should these things be done in?
> 
> 
> house pad (dirt work)
> rough in plumbing
> concrete foundation poured
> septic system installed
> 
> 
> House will be built on a concrete slab, which will also be used as the floor. Not interested in any other flooring arrangement.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


what is the first thing and the way to do it the easiest, what tools do you have to use, 

I would think getting the dirt work for the pad done first, get packed and level, then depending on the situation, if the stem wall foundation is a separate pour from the floor, I would do that with a sleeve in place for the sewer to exit,(if the sewer passes throught the concrete I think most codes say it is to sleaved any way), 
(some of the dirt work is if you can use a tractor or loader to help in with the fill, if your going to do all the fill by hand then you could do it basily as you please, as long as it is before the floor pour, (what ever way you do it compact it well, and in layers, don't put in 2 feet of fill and try to pack it down put in a few inches and pack that add a few more inches and pack and so on, 

then when I had a solid foundation to measure from, I would dig and place sewer line, and if your going to place water in the or under the concrete, I would run them as well, IF was to be a monolithic pour I would set the out side forms and work from them, for the plumbing placement,

then with the plumbing roughed in I would pour the floor, and or any electical if it is to go under the floor, 

the septic as long as you know where you can put it and that with a perk test as to where the drain field goes, (some depends on if you may have to drive over it, or what as to when to do), I would put it in before you start to use the toilet, as to how much before is up to you,


----------



## gobug

The most important thing is a design. If you are doing a concrete slab, it is most likely you will need to have plumbing, septic, electric, heating, and fresh air well thought out prior to beginning any assembly. Include a plan to enable access and repair to those primary support systems.

The suggestions above will help you make a written list of tasks. Spend time making a schedule of things which must be done, the sequence and the task costs. 

If the slab is the floor, will you have hydronic heating?

Why are you so adament about cement for a floor? Does that eliminate tile or carpeting on top of the concrete?

Good luck.
Gary


----------



## Danaus29

I lived in a house where the vinyl self stick tile was laid right on the concrete pad. Not a very good option unless you have the pad very thick and seal the foundation joints well (I'm assuming this is a block house because if you use wood in contact with the soil you will be termite infested in a few years). And I also assume you are either in a tropical area or will be installing some sort of radiant heat in the floor or you will have to wear 3 pairs of socks and a pair of heated boots during the winter when you are inside the house.


----------



## TNHermit

Reaading this sounds a little bit like people are getting on your case. but their not. its hard to show concern on a webiste. Lots of good info.
But the first thing you need in some form is a site plan. You need to determine the grade of the site and where are you going to put this building. you need that because of the septic gets put in the right place.
then you need to determine what kind of building your going to put up. Not all foundation systems work with all kinds of buildings. And some can give you trouble later.

is it frame, pole,steel,block construction? Some mentioned basements . you did not. if there is a basement where where is the water going to go from it.
Good thing to dream. Best to let us know what your dreaming about.


----------



## mrpink

I take a little different approach to most here. its your money and your house to do with as you wish. based solely on your op. the order you listed stuff looks to be correct.

tn hermit and go bug both gave you very good answers in my opinion.


----------



## BooRadley

rancher1913 said:


> ...you are heading into a vast money pit of heartaches if you don't know the proper order for doing things.


 I agree. That's why I asked what the proper order to do things in is.


rancher1913 said:


> ...if you are planning to do the plumbing and wiring yourself please take some classes...


I've done some finish plumbing before, and do not need instruction. I do have Rex Cauldwell backing me up. And if Rex Cauldwell can't get me there with the wiring, well that's bad news for me. But I think it's gonna be okay. lol I do plan to wire well above code, and am studying the book like a _mug_. 

I haven't built a house from the ground up before, and did all of it by myself. But what I want to build must be simpler than what you are imagining. My fault I suppose, for not giving enough detail. I'll do better next time.


----------



## BooRadley

mrpink said:


> I take a little different approach to most here. its your money and your house to do with as you wish. based solely on your op. the order you listed stuff looks to be correct.
> 
> tn hermit and go bug both gave you very good answers in my opinion.


A man after my own heart.


----------



## BooRadley

TNHermit said:


> You need to determine the grade of the site and where are you going to put this building. you need that because of the septic gets put in the right place.
> then you need to determine what kind of building your going to put up. Not all foundation systems work with all kinds of buildings. And some can give you trouble later.
> 
> is it frame, pole,steel,block construction? Some mentioned basements . you did not. if there is a basement where where is the water going to go from it.
> Good thing to dream. Best to let us know what your dreaming about.


I'm sorry. I didn't give enough detail. 

A trailer sits on the site right now. There is an existing septic, but due to location and condition of the septic tank and lines (damaged), the tank will be emptied, broken and filled with sand, rock, or whatever material is appropriate. (Part of the foundation will rest over that area.) Not sure what will be done with the existing lines, money will determine that. But a traditional septic tank and lines were installed by the land developer, so I assume that it can be done again. *shrug*

It's steel construction. An all steel truss building is what I'm thinking right now. But I may change my mind and either have a post frame installed, or build one myself from kit and books (wood frame, double bubble insulation, and metal sheathing and roof). Like I say, it's in the dream stage right now. Whatever kind it is, it will be dead simple. Slab, metal building (a box and plain gable roof), no basement. No heating in floor. Just meat and potatoes. The building will serve needs, but will not provide luxuries. Truthfully, the way I am living right now, a large cardboard box might be luxurious. I will spare you the details.

The man down the road from me has a metal building which I have been inside several times. Just a slab, double bubble insulation, wood frame, metal sheathing and roofing. It's cooler in the summer than the outdoor temps without AC or a fan, and warmer inside in the winter than the outdoor temps without heating. I would _love_ to live in my neighbor's metal building. I've only ever worked in metal buildings, and attended welding and sheet metal classes in a metal building, so I know all about the temps to expect. It don't phaze me none. And this is Texas. 

Thanks for your post.


----------



## BooRadley

Danaus29 said:


> I lived in a house where the vinyl self stick tile was laid right on the concrete pad. Not a very good option unless you have the pad very thick and seal the foundation joints well (I'm assuming this is a block house because if you use wood in contact with the soil you will be termite infested in a few years). And I also assume you are either in a tropical area or will be installing some sort of radiant heat in the floor or you will have to wear 3 pairs of socks and a pair of heated boots during the winter when you are inside the house.



Ew, didn't sound like you had a very good experience.  

I'll be putting up a metal building, no heat in floor (I know how cold the concrete will get, hehe), and the concrete will be the floor. I will just seal it, might put a nice stain on it first.


----------



## BooRadley

gobug said:


> If the slab is the floor, will you have hydronic heating?


LOL
No.



> Why are you so adament about cement for a floor? Does that eliminate tile or carpeting on top of the concrete?


Yes. Eliminates climbing steps as well. My Mom lives with me, and has arthritis in knees. And besides that, it is simply what I want. 



> Good luck.
> Gary


Thanks Gary.


----------



## BooRadley

farminghandyman said:


> I think I would start with the shingles...and then do the grade work and when you get that all packed in good put a foundation on it so the dirt work does not fall out from under the floor,


Sounds like a plan. :thumb:


Seriously though, thanks for the info about sewer pipe. I wish to gather info from many different places, and this was some good stuff.


----------



## BooRadley

Ross said:


> Sounds almost right to me. Dirt work and forming for pad, rough in the plumbing for the pad (no basement) pour concrete, Then build the house and last build the septic. I like having a well very first but that hasn't been a requirement here in ubber-codeville for a while now. Not sure why.


Concise. Thanks. It is much appreciated.


----------



## BooRadley

ErinP said:


> Well he _did_ say he was just dreaming and thinking right now.


ound:
I'm a chick.

Thanks for the book recommendations. I hate having to wade through books to find the ones with the info I need. Your list will probably be useful to me.

Good luck on your build.


----------



## davel745

When I designed my house I did it from the ground up, we decided on what we wanted and then built to these specs.

There are some things that need to be planned because after the slab is poured it is impossible to install some features.

I didn&#8217;t put in pvc floor heating because I didn&#8217;t want to heat the basement, but for a slab I recommend at least looking at doing it. It can be a good heating method. I have a Yukon furnace which can use natural gas, coal or wood for heating. I am concerned because of our present financial situation 

One thing to plan in detail is the drains for your house. We wanted a bathroom in the basement planed the drains. I know you are building on a slab just trying to let you know that planning for what you want is important. Before you pour get the plumbing right. Almost everything else can be added after the slab is poured. I suggest using rebar in the slab too it won&#8217;t crack if you put rebar in. The water connection can be put in before the slab is poured too, especially in freezing areas. 

And remember water, plan for the worst water conditions around your house and build to these requirements. You want all water to drain away from your house. Slope all lawns away from the house.

I am only trying to suggest I am not trying to tell you what to do these are things I did when I built my house. 

Good luck


----------



## gobug

I also am currently favoring metal bldgs.

I also have property, mtns, not TX. I intend to get started building soon. My circumstances are similar (septic, et al).

Fresh air is another major concern. Superinsulated homes have the worst inside air.

A large metal building with small buildings inside is on my mind because a) I can build a room at a time inside b) air, water, electricity, phone, and septic can all be inside the big bldg, but outside the small bldgs hence easy access) c) all of the normal shed and garage stuff - including the vehicles - will be stored inside the big bldg, but outside the small bldgs d) air system can be directed into and out of every small bldg and into an air handling system inside the big bldg.

Just a few thoughts for you: include a way to add onto your project as time goes by; don't limit access to your well or septic tank.

I live part-time with my Mom and sister. Even though the house is a ranch style, accessibility is still a constant issue. I intend to factor that into whatever I end up building.
Gary


----------



## Danaus29

BooRadley said:


> Ew, didn't sound like you had a very good experience.


It was horrible! Brand new house (in western Ohio) and no amount of heat would keep that place warm in the winter. It was so bad that we had _ice_ from condensation inside where the floor met the walls. Mom bought a rug to lay on the livingroom floor right after cold weather set in our first fall in that house. It kept us from getting frostbite when we sat on the couch.


----------



## farminghandyman

if in cold area you will want a thermo break, (insulation) between the foundation and the floor, and may be even under the floor,


----------



## BooRadley

farminghandyman said:


> if in cold area you will want a thermo break, (insulation) between the foundation and the floor, and may be even under the floor,


The foundation and the floor are one in the same. Also, this is east Texas. We have mild winters (usually). Warm to very hot the rest of the time.


----------



## davel745

I am super insulating my home and plan to use an air exchanger and a HEPA and carbon filter, and UV lights, to keep the air clean and healthy. Super insulated I think is the way to go so you can keep the heat and AC to a minimum.


----------



## ErinP

BooRadley said:


> ound:
> I'm a chick.


Sorry.
BooRadley was a guy, though. :shrug:


----------



## BooRadley

ErinP said:


> Sorry.
> BooRadley was a guy, though. :shrug:


I know. I just never pass up an opportunity to laugh.


----------

